# Microsoft SCCM Reports or Query to get full operating system build and version



## tosaleem

I need a report or query in Microsoft SCCM to get full operating system build and version of a client pc in a collection.


For example: If a client pc OS is windows 10 and OS version is 1803


I want to get the result as 10.0.17134.345


Please advise.


Thank You 

Mohamed


----------



## joeten

Is this what you are looking for https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com...ries-and-collections-for-windows-10-versions/


----------



## tosaleem

Hello Joeten,


Thank you for your message.


No, I have already a query to retrieve the Version Number. I wanted to retrieve the build number as well. 

For Example: Now i use windows 10 1803 version so presently i get the result as 17134

I wanted to get the result of OS Build. please find the attached file.


----------



## joeten

This is the shortest method I know https://www.ilicomm.com/how-to-find-out-which-build-and-version-of-windows-10-you-have/


----------



## tristar

Add the Operating System Build column in your console....



Code:


select * from SMS_R_System where SMS_R_System.BuildExt =

or check the *UBR* Dword value in this reg key (UBR will give only the Build number and not the Version)



Code:


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion

Also in Device properties, check Full Operating System build in H/W inventory report..


----------



## tosaleem

Dear Joeten and tristar,


Thank You so much for your assistance.


Tristar// You query was also useful.


Finally, i found the following wmi query:


select SMS_R_System.Name, SMS_G_System_OPERATING_SYSTEM.Description, SMS_R_System.LastLogonUserName, SMS_G_System_OPERATING_SYSTEM.BuildNumber, SMS_G_System_OPERATING_SYSTEM.Version, SMS_R_System.BuildExt, SMS_G_System_OPERATING_SYSTEM.Caption, SMS_G_System_OPERATING_SYSTEM.InstallDate, SMS_G_System_OPERATING_SYSTEM.LastBootUpTime, SMS_G_System_COMPUTER_SYSTEM.Model, SMS_G_System_X86_PC_MEMORY.TotalPhysicalMemory from SMS_R_System inner join SMS_G_System_OPERATING_SYSTEM on SMS_G_System_OPERATING_SYSTEM.ResourceID = SMS_R_System.ResourceId inner join SMS_G_System_COMPUTER_SYSTEM on SMS_G_System_COMPUTER_SYSTEM.ResourceID = SMS_R_System.ResourceId inner join SMS_G_System_X86_PC_MEMORY on SMS_G_System_X86_PC_MEMORY.ResourceID = SMS_R_System.ResourceId order by SMS_G_System_OPERATING_SYSTEM.BuildNumber DESC



For the above query we need to prompt for asking collection, then i get the output as in the attachment.


Thank you all


----------

